# Full-time Plasterer and Office Photocopier Technician - 187 sponsorship available



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently, we are looking for a Plasterer and Office Photocopier Technician for full-time positions in regional areas.

*Experience is preferred but not essential.
*
Sponsorship is available for successful candidates.

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 in each band at minimum
- Strong work ethic and excellent communication skills
- Friendly with an excellent work attitude
- Able work full time & willing to relocate if necessary
- Fluent in communicating and understanding English

To apply for any positions listed, please call (03) 9092 1688

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

Excuse me, which city is your job located?


----------

